# TOP GUN celebrates 30 years with Limited Edition Blu-ray Combo Steelbook available May 3rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Celebrate 30 Years of the Need for Speed!



*TOP GUN*



Just in Time for Memorial Day & Father’s Day, 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Blu-ray™ Steelbook Takes Flight May 3, 2016 

Relive the Adrenaline-Fueled Classic on Digital HD May 10, 2016





 HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – The action-packed thrill-ride that helped define a generation celebrates its 30th anniversary as TOP GUN arrives in a Limited Edition Blu-ray Combo Steelbook on May 3, 2016 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The pop culture touchstone will also be available with special features on Digital HD for the first time on May 10, 2016.

The story of an elite group of pilots competing to be the best in their class and earn the title of “Top Gun” captured the imagination of moviegoers upon its release on May 16, 1986, ultimately earning a worldwide box office of over $350 million. Tom Cruise is superb as the cocky but talented pilot Maverick and Kelly McGillis sizzles as the civilian instructor who teaches him a few things you can’t learn in a classroom. Featuring a sensational soundtrack with unforgettable songs including Berlin’s “Take My Breath Away” and Kenny Loggins’ “Danger Zone”, the film also stars Val Kilmer, Anthony Edwards and Meg Ryan.

An ideal Father’s Day gift, the TOP GUN 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Blu-ray Combo Steelbook presents the film with pristine high definition picture and sparkling sound. The Blu-ray Combo Pack includes Danger Zone: The Making of Top Gun, a behind-the-scenes featurette, a survival training featurette, interviews with Tom Cruise, four music videos, commentary by producer Jerry Bruckheimer, director Tony Scott, co-screenwriter Jack Epps, Jr. and naval experts, a look inside the real “Top Gun” and more. 

TOP GUN 30th Anniversary Limited Edition Blu-ray Combo Steelbook

The TOP GUN Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 6.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, English 5.1 Dolby TrueHD, French 5.1 Dolby Digital and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital with English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:

Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Commentary by producer Jerry Bruckheimer, director Tony Scott, co-screenwriter Jack Epps, Jr. and naval experts

· Danger Zone: The Making of Top Gun

· Multi-Angle Storyboards with optional commentary by Tony Scott

· Best of the Best: Inside the Real Top Gun

· Music Videos:

o Kenny Loggins—“Danger Zone”

o Berlin—“Take My Breath Away”

o Loverboy—“Heaven In Your Eyes”

o Harold Faltermeyer and Steve Stevens—“Top Gun Anthem”

· TV Spots

· Behind-the-Scenes Featurette

· Survival Training Featurette

· Tom Cruise Interviews

DVD

· Feature film in standard definition

· Commentary by producer Jerry Bruckheimer, director Tony Scott, co-screenwriter Jack Epps, Jr. and naval experts

· Music Videos:

o Kenny Loggins—“Danger Zone”

o Berlin—“Take My Breath Away”

o Loverboy—“Heaven In Your Eyes”

o Harold Faltermeyer and Steve Stevens—“Top Gun Anthem”

· TV Spots



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital HD Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. The Digital HD Version of the film can also be redeemed through iTunes.





About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), home to premier media brands that create television programs, motion pictures, consumer products, and digital content for audiences in 180 countries and territories. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment and transactional digital distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and applicable licensing and servicing of certain DreamWorks Animation titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and transactional distribution across worldwide digital distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies. 




TOP GUN 30th Anniversary Blu-ray Combo Steelbook

Street Date: May 3, 2016 (Blu-ray)

May 10, 2016 (Digital HD)

SRP: $14.99

U.S. Rating: PG

Canadian Rating: PG​


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember this was the first THX movie i ever saw. It would be nice if they would have remixed it to use Atmos/DTS-X tracks too.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Our guys sold a lot of home theater systems with cuts from that movie. Over the top testosterone and sophomoric in many ways but also just plain fun.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I was born in 82' but consider this to be the all time best movie ever 

or most quoted movie ever haha.


----------

